# Farmhouse cheese culture - recipe?



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

I've recently bought the farmhouse cheese culture from Hoeggers along with some other goodies. I got it because it sounded so versatile. But, I don't have any recipes which call for it. My Ricki Carroll book (Home Cheesemaking) doesn't have any recipes.

Can anyone help? I prefer the hard, aged cheeses and was hoping for a basic recipe.

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## Leo (Feb 7, 2006)

> 16T Considered by many to be one of the most versatile cheese cultures. Widely used for making both hard pressed and soft cheeses. It is popular with Margaret Morris in both her book and her video. Each packet provides enough culture for approximately 23 gallons of cheese milk.


Well the description doesn't say wether it's a meso or thermo. Does the packet have any info. For a shot in the dark, I would try the farmhouse cheddar with it.

Also, it says on the description of Margaret Morris's book that she makes "[...]as well as her favorite recipes for feta, camembert, gouda and cheddar."
So I would try those cheeses. 
Sorry not much help.
Megan


----------



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks Megan. The package says the same thing as the description - not much help. I was hoping when I ordered it there would be a little more detail coming. There wasn't.

I guess I'll wing it! It won't be my first failed batch, nor likely my last. And, who knows, maybe I'll come up with something terrific!

Elizabeth


----------



## LizD (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Elizabeth; I think that you can safely assume that it is Meso II by the rate of usage (16T for 23 gallons) and for the types of cheese they list. I find it pretty expensive and although I use meso II for some cheeses it is usually in combination with a thermophilic culture, for recipes calling for straight meso II I personally find the Danlac cultures MA4001/2 series less expensive (use less culture for the same result) and because they are a mixture of many strains of lactic bacteria, hardier. Check out Glengarry Cheesemaking web site, they sell from the states for US orders. http://glengarrycheesemaking.on.ca/


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

You know...those folks at Hoegger are great on the phone, I'd bet you could call em up and they'd give you more info on it.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I agree. I really like Hoeggers.


----------

